# Baby Massage/Immunisation



## dazzled

Hi,

Could you tell me how long after immunistation is it ok to do massage on baby. Aaron has his first immunisation on Tuesday and we normally go to massage on Thursday mornings would this be ok?
Thanks


----------



## jeanette

Hiya

I dont know!!

Can you phone whoever does the massage class?

Let me know!

Jxx


----------



## dazzled

Spoke to HV that takes the class today and she said after immunisation, do not massage baby for 48 hours. If baby has no reaction, massage can be carried out but avoiding the area of the injection for 1 week.


----------

